# Out Pouring Of Well Wishes For A Friend



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

To all,

Judi, Wolfwood, The Master of the Staff, The source of so much that makes Outbackers what it is. My freind, my verbal sparring partner, my fellow Outbacker....










Judi is due to see some specialists tomorrow. There is the very real chance that she is confronting MS. Yes, MS.

I am asking our Outbackers family to forward your Well Wishes, your love and prayers her way. For Kathy and Judi.

This is a tough pill to swallow for Judi, for Kathy and for me.

For you Kathy and Judi I am sending ALL of my hopes and prayers. All of the things that are good to you. Buxton Bros. are on thier way over with the first installment. A 30 yard dump truck full of hugs....

Eric


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> To all,
> 
> Judi, Wolfwood, The Master of the Staff, The source of so much that makes Outbackers what it is. My freind, my verbal sparring partner, my fellow Outbacker....
> 
> ...


Yes, thoughts and prayers in abundance! Let's hope for the best....

Bob


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well wishes from me toooooooo!
Here's to good health! Keep your spirits high!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Judi and Kathy...Both know that you're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Judi my friend,

I am sending tons and tons of hugs and prayers to you and Kathy.
If there is anyone out there in this world that is a fighter, that would be you!
Please try to keep thinking good positive thoughts...oh, and "bite me" works well too









We are ALL here for you and together, we will get through it.

We love you!
Dawn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Kathy and Judy, you will be in my prayers.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Kathy and Judi,

We will keep you both in our prayers. Please let us know if you need anything.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y'all know that the mswalts are sending their best to you, too.

I wish you the power of all our combined strength to overcome!

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Wolfie

All the very best north of the border as well. I know you have the strength to overcome
















Thor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We will keep you in our prayers Judi.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You're in my prayers as well.

Mike


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers. Keep your faith, prayer works!

Calvin


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's hoping that you get a good report, Judi. Many years ago, I had symptoms of MS, and the neurologist was convinced that tests were going to show that I did, indeed, have it. However, it was ruled out, and determined to be a "viral infection of the nerves", thankfully. I hope that's the diagnosis you get, as well, as the symptoms went away after several weeks, just as mysteriously as they had appeared.
Hugs!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

You and I have already talked about this monster my friend and you know my thoughts but I wanted to share a touchy feely side with the forum:
although never having met Judi in actual physical form ( thank you to my husband for chasing bad guys and hurting his leg and preventing the New England trip! ha!ha!) I want to say that the friendship I have established behind the scenes with Judi is something I cherish. A unique human, a thoughtful and caring and giving woman. There is only one other person on the earth I could or would bare my soul to before Judi came along and we haven't even shared an Appletini yet! To her and Kathy I pray they find the strength and determination and will and perserverance they will need to conquer the beast. I KNOW they will give it all they have. I gather Judi hasn't given up easily on much in her life, why should it be any different now?! Right Judi!? Tell Kathy we are all here for both of you. I for one will drop what I am doing and get to NH if I can be of assistance in anyway! Crickie sends snorts and snarls that are really doggie kisses but doesn't wany anyone to know her tender side








Together we will help you slay the MS dragon!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Judi,

We will keep both you and Kathy in our prayers. Here's hoping for a great report, and a clean bill fo health.

Hugs


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Add the prayers of the Zymurgist Clan, we are praying that it is not MS, and above all else praying to give you the strength for whichever way the road bends.

Be well
Carl


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Big well wishes from the other ocean - our thoughts are with you (and we promise not to steal







while you are visiting the doctor!)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Judi I have never met you but I know that you are a great person and I have always enjoyed your post and Pictures. I will put on top of my prayer list and pray for everyday until you are back to 100 %


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Judi, Kathy,

Great big hug from Steve and Ruth (and you know I'm good for a great big hug) please let us know what ever we can do, all our hopes and wishes are with you, I have no doubt that you will fight this with the passion and power that you two attack each challange.
Take care sweetie and we will talk to you soon!

Steve and Ruth


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Judy and Kathy

Your in our wishes for better health. Best of luck to you for sure!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

The Outbacknjack family will say a special prayer for you tonight and will continue to keep you in our prayers as long as needed.

Best regards,
Ed, Hope & Diana


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Judi and Kathy,

Please know that our strongest, happiest thoughts and prayers are being sent your way. The Smith clan loves you both very much and wishes strength and wellness tomorrow and always.

Please, let us know if there is anything we can do to help, other than chant, pray and think happy thoughts!

The power of the







is with you.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

A couple of years ago my doctor was completely convinced I had MS. My symptoms have almost completely resolved without treatment - no MS! If it should be MS, it's best to know so that you can begin treatment and a holistic approach to wellness. I know so many with MS, who have had much success with this regimen. My prayers and thoughts will be with you. Remember, your Outbackers family will also be with both of you in spirit!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

WHOA- Now that I've picked myself up, you and KB know that the whole Calvin and Hobbes clan are sending every possible good wishes your way... Jude, I will be thinking about you on Thursday- all day- and hope everything comes back negative. You both know that if you need anything, please dont hesitate to reach out- we'd love to road trip to our favorite state!!!
(P.S. if you need someone to kick Eric in the shins while your out, let Stacie know- she'll keep him in line)
Luv ya both, Kevin and Stace


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Prayers to you both. You can overcome!

Take care.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

So, just how do you let 100s of people who you've never met know just how important they are in your life ??? I don't know. I haven't figured that out yet...but, trust me, I'm working oin it!!! From Eric who stopped in with flowers and a shoulder, to Doug who made time in his work day to call (you had to hear the tears for yourself, didn't you?







), to Doxie - dear Doxie - who, even before this, had become the most special kind of friend one could hope for - - - to all of you who I haven't, and may never, meet.....thank you. I need you all close right now and it will be good to have you with us tomorrow. Funny. I can't help but think of that Verizon commercial - the team is ready to give their big presentation, the door opens to "Your on!" and the team, followed by the 100s of network folks, files into the room. "I think we'll need more chairs" is the tag-line.

I wonder how many chairs the Neurologist has?.....

I'll let you all know the outcome... (then, maybe, I'll consider calling my blood-relatives...







)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> So, just how do you let 100s of people who you've never met know just how important they are in your life ??? I don't know. I haven't figured that out yet...but, trust me, I'm working oin it!!! From Eric who stopped in with flowers and a shoulder, to Doug who made time in his work day to call (you had to hear the tears for yourself, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just keep that humor right there on top girl and you can conquer anything! they say God doesn't give us what we can't handle......prove him right! should it be MS, find comfort that with modern western meds or other approaches available, your chances of still being the same Wolfie we know and love are very good! You'll be back to being yourself in no time and slide right back into your notch or notches in all areas of your life. You're dead on, this forum family IS your network! but with a twist, ya see, we are all here behind you and we are telling YOU....."You're On!" so girlfriend, we have you connected, will keep you connected, no extra charges, somebody is always on the forum I think 24-7 so no roaming charges. We are your family plan!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

you will be in our prayers, thank you for being a good outbacker family member to all of us .....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Judi -- I am so sorry to hear about your latest battle. You are one great person and my thoughts and prayers are with you. Please keep us posted.

Mitch


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't care if he has enough chairs, I will stand! (just as long as he has Tim's coffee) oh hell I'll bring it from home!!
Good luck Judi and talk to you soon!

Steve


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Judi, whatever it is - you will deal with it, and you will win. Winners always come out on top.

Our hopes and prayers are with you tonight. Too, know that it isn't always as grim as some make it out to be. My old friend's wife was diagnosed in the late 70's. She's still raising hell!

Sluggo


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We will keep you in our prayers. Keep your chin up. I had a friend that over came ms. She was told she had it and after many prayers and a rough battle she was told it was gone. So do not give up hope magic happens every day. Hugs and prayers for you. Kathy


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> WHOA- Now that I've picked myself up, you and KB know that the whole Calvin and Hobbes clan are sending every possible good wishes your way... Jude, I will be thinking about you on Thursday- all day- and hope everything comes back negative. You both know that if you need anything, please dont hesitate to reach out- we'd love to road trip to our favorite state!!!
> (P.S. if you need someone to kick Eric in the shins while your out, let Stacie know- she'll keep him in line)
> Luv ya both, Kevin and Stace


Hey Hey HEY!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> WHOA- Now that I've picked myself up, you and KB know that the whole Calvin and Hobbes clan are sending every possible good wishes your way... Jude, I will be thinking about you on Thursday- all day- and hope everything comes back negative. You both know that if you need anything, please dont hesitate to reach out- we'd love to road trip to our favorite state!!!
> (P.S. if you need someone to kick Eric in the shins while your out, let Stacie know- she'll keep him in line)
> Luv ya both, Kevin and Stace


Hey Hey HEY!!!!
[/quote]
now Eric, you HAVE earned a reputation! hee!hee! just be glad he said SHINS!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

See Judi! I told you so!

Take care today, my good friend. We are all there with you.
Oh and BTW... CJ did get sick. And look how well she turned out!









Very Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You know how we feel about you!! Tons of Hugs & Prayers are coming your way!!

XOXOX
Tami, John & John Luke


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

RizFam said:


> You know how we feel about you!! Tons of Hugs & Prayers are coming your way!!
> 
> XOXOX
> Tami, John & John Luke


You better believe it! And you didn't expect to see too much with this thread Judi!? Ha! I am hoping for the best, I will be there for you regardless!!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

the PNW is only a few short plane hours from Manchester and Doxie household can be packed and ready in minutes!







What's for dinner???


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> the PNW is only a few short plane hours from Manchester and Doxie household can be packed and ready in minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We are having Kathy and Judi over Saturday for a Turkey Dinner....Should I put out more plates????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> the PNW is only a few short plane hours from Manchester and Doxie household can be packed and ready in minutes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We are having Kathy and Judi over Saturday for a Turkey Dinner....Should I put out more plates????
[/quote]
and chairs! Appletinins on the menu?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Judi

I hope all goes well and get better soon. You will be in our prayers for a speedy recovery.

Get well soon

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

No real news yet. I did see the Neuro this afternoon and, based on what he ssw (?), he irdered a bunch of blood tests (drawn this afternoon) and a few MRIs (the critical one being done tonight). Kathy is, of course, taking incredible care of me and I take the drugs in an hour (I don't 'do' MRIs...well). I'l likely be down for the count tomorrow - and we won't know any results for a few days anyway. Thanks al for your good thoughts and prayers. The one thing we have learned is that there are a BUNCH of things - other than MS - that the Neuro is looking at (Lyme, Thyroid, B-13, Lupus...) Oh well. The process has, at least, begun. Don't know where it'sheaded....but it HAS begun.

Keep us in your prayers, please. We sure can use it......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

you are right, it's a start. Hang in there and know we are thinking of you!







Kudos to Kathy for her care!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

The waiting is the hard part, well, and all the tests.
PRAYERS!!! for negative test results.

Attitude is a large part of health. You have a great 
attitude and outlook on life!

MaeJae


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Welcome to New England odds are Lime turns up in everyone.

Get well

John


----------



## BirdLadyLisa (Aug 6, 2006)

You are in our thoughts and prayers. Good luck tonight with the MRI.

Lisa, Steve, Nick, Justine & of course, OTTO!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

You both are in our prayers!! Keep your hopes, spirits, faith and love high. You will be able to get through it!!
The Thomas Family


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Been praying and thinking about you all day...


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Judi, I'm thinking of you. No matter what the diagnosis, no matter what the advice, remember they don't know you and what an incredibly strong woman you are.

You are in my thoughts every moment and I miss you.

Love to both you and Kathy. We'll be in touch.

Ruth


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> No real news yet. I did see the Neuro this afternoon and, based on what he ssw (?), he irdered a bunch of blood tests (drawn this afternoon) and a few MRIs (the critical one being done tonight). Kathy is, of course, taking incredible care of me and I take the drugs in an hour (I don't 'do' MRIs...well). I'l likely be down for the count tomorrow - and we won't know any results for a few days anyway. Thanks al for your good thoughts and prayers. The one thing we have learned is that there are a BUNCH of things - other than MS - that the Neuro is looking at (Lyme, Thyroid, B-13, Lupus...) Oh well. The process has, at least, begun. Don't know where it'sheaded....but it HAS begun.
> 
> Keep us in your prayers, please. We sure can use it......


Just keep you chin up, and face forward.
Continued thoughts and prayers...

Bob


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Positive, healing thoughts are sent your way in abundance.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Hang in there Woolfie! We are all pulling for you! I don't do MRI's easy either.....


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Judi and Kathy,

Boatloads of positive energy are coming your way from the Molly P family. We will be keeping you in prayer!


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Our prayers are on the way...


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

All the best Wolfie, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there and keep your spirits up!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Prayers and best thoughts to you from OK -

My dear friend just got back from Mayo POSITIVE she was going to get a MS diagnosis (as were all of her doctors here)....turns out it was a bad flu shot and they expect her to make a full recovery.

May this all be just a "bad clam", flu shot or maybe the water....

God Bless - Jennifer


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

You are both in our prayers!! Keep those spirits up!

-Bill


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Geez, I step away for a while and look what happens.









Only positive thoughts and prayers coming from rural PA to the lovely state of NH. Hang in there or else!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I suppose it's time to cut to the chase and tell my friends/family what's going on (I'll decide sometime later when to talk with my 'blood'...)

We did get the call yesterday morning (Sat.) from the Neuro. A call that we've been hoping for 15 years that we never would hear. We've been living with Optic Neuritis since that time - 1st in 1 of my eyes, then in the other, then back to the 1st. O/N is the leading indicator of MS but, even tho' some expert Neuros in the past have said that,, because it's shown up in 2+ places, it was, by definition MS.... I have been cleared 2 other times before. Not so lucky this time. Yes. MS it is.

1st line of attack is, apparently, 3 days of intensive steroid IVs (no, NOT the bulking up kind







, starting tomorrow. And, he stiil wants to do the brain stem MRI tomorrow 'cuz of the shaking in my right hand....thinks there may be something else going on too. He says "you'd be surprised how effective the steroids can be against the symptoms"..I hope he's right...it would be nice to be able to walk and use my right arm again and, therefore, drive. I haven't done that in a week and the Miata is about to go into storage for a lonnnnnnngggg sleep. Don't know if I'll get to drive her again (THIS year) but even the Tundra is feeling a bit ignored!

Seeker hasn't left my side...except to be in my lap licking my face! He (and all the other 4-leggeds, btw) are simply amazing!! And WHAT THERAPY!!!!!! Kathy has been incredible and you all are well represented by Eric who has checked in several times. Last night, we joined him and Tina (DW), along with some other friends, for a 'pre-holiday crazies' dinner. Not only was it a wonderful night with friends - - but it was also a GREAT DISTRACTION for Kath & me. We needed to get out of the house. He'll be over soon to help Kath winterize Puff.

All of your thoughts and prayers are greatly appreciated by both of us. They've gotten us this far, haven't they?! No. We don't know what's ahead of us but we DO at least know the name of the monster we now have to fight. And that's at least a step forward....

Gotta go..Seeker isn't real patient about this laptop thing...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Well, I suppose it's time to cut to the chase and tell my friends/family what's going on (I'll decide sometime later when to talk with my 'blood'...)
> 
> We did get the call yesterday morning (Sat.) from the Neuro. A call that we've been hoping for 15 years that we never would hear. We've been living with Optic Neuritis since that time - 1st in 1 of my eyes, then in the other, then back to the 1st. O/N is the leading indicator of MS but, even tho' some expert Neuros in the past have said that,, because it's shown up in 2+ places, it was, by definition MS.... I have been cleared 2 other times before. Not so lucky this time. Yes. MS it is.
> 
> ...


Kathy and Judi, you may have slight detour in your lives but the strength you 2 have being pushed by all who love you and the the help of modern technology, you'll be back on track and doing as you please soon. Can't imagine anything keeping you down, not even MS. Seeker's kisses are your emotional bandages and he had lots to give!








Tawnya


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Judi,
I don't guess there are enough words to express how sorry I am to hear about the diagnosis of MS. Glad your doctor is attacking it head-on, and will be praying that he can alleviate some of the symptoms effectively, as I know how active a person you are. Stay strong and know that we're here for you.
God bless you and Kathy at this time, and may He give you the strength to deal with whatever comes your way. 
Darlene


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Well, I suppose it's time to cut to the chase and tell my friends/family what's going on (I'll decide sometime later when to talk with my 'blood'...)
> 
> We did get the call yesterday morning (Sat.) from the Neuro. A call that we've been hoping for 15 years that we never would hear. We've been living with Optic Neuritis since that time - 1st in 1 of my eyes, then in the other, then back to the 1st. O/N is the leading indicator of MS but, even tho' some expert Neuros in the past have said that,, because it's shown up in 2+ places, it was, by definition MS.... I have been cleared 2 other times before. Not so lucky this time. Yes. MS it is.
> 
> ...


"Illegitimi non-carborundum."

Bob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So sorry to hear of the diagnosis. At least the waiting is over. That seems to go soooo loooong and sloooow.

You are apparently in the hands of a good doctor, and a plan of attack is already being made, so all that is good.

You and Kath are definitely in our prayers, and will continue.

Noah and Dolly are expert comforters and they too send their kisses. Seeker, keep up the good work.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your diagnosis Judi. I know you'll be facing MS head-on though, and the disease has no idea what's coming - I'm pretty sure it's not aware of the power of







, let alone the power of Outbackers.









Your doctor is right, you'll probably be amazed at how effective the steroid treament is at decreasing MS symptoms. If you've had symptoms off and on for 15 years it sounds like you have an intermittent, relapsing form of MS, which typically responds well to steroid bursts at times of increased symptoms. Hopefully you'll be up and driving Phooey in no time.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm sorry ....


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

My heart and prayers are with both of you!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well,

Judi Told me last night at dinner. I had already "prepared" myself just in case. So I have decided to be a pillar for Kathy and Judi. If they need something I will be available and I have made my mind up to be the optimist and usual pain that I am to both of them. It's my job ya know!!

J and K are pretty self Sufficient over there at Wolfwood. Good American Stock over there. But just in case...

I am setting up this light thing with the help of PDX Industries: Lighting division. (Thanks Doug) Its like a Bat Light...you know Batman and Robin. Wolfie thows the sitch and a 250 million candle power light comes on shining a silouette of the Staff into the night. And I come.

Cool ehh??

First time she uses it for me to get her a beer.....we're done...

Anyway, all the support and well wishes, they are touching. And they help to make some people feel not so alone. Not that Judi and Kathy are but it sure is a comforting thing to see such support.

Oh and the flowers...third party here... HA! Drop dead Georgous! Proflowers.com does a nice job! Good goin' Doxie!!

Okay..off to bed!!

SEE YA!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

SOOO...will we be able run that thing off of 2 12 volts or will Shore Power be required?

Thanks, Eric. Doesn't matter what they say - you really ARE a good guy at heart <ssssssshhhhhhhhh>


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Judi,

As others have said you are a pillar of strength and courage and you will face this head-on and come through! All our thoughts and prayers are with you both. If you need anything, more 4 legged comforting (Duke and Tucker love Tadger & Seeker and road trips), beer [cause clearly Eric won't help you out there] or just someone to take your mind off things, just give a shout, CT isn't far!

Good luck with all of the first round of treatments, send Kathi our love too!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your care givers.


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Judi,

Just getting back to forum and seeing your messages. My thoughts are with you. Sending you healing thoughts and energy. Visualizing you with great strength and courage to face this and improve quickly. Dogs are the best when we are struggling, glad you have yours at your side.

Elizabeth
Spencer & Jazzy


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Judy,
I've been dealing with this for over 10 years! The steroids can help a great deal, but not without their temporary weird side-effects. Keep the positive waves going and visualize what you want.
It is a strange disease that can whack you pretty good at times but you are not alone! There is a large support community out there if you want it--along with lots and lots of educational material.

Best of luck to you!
Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

snsgraham said:


> Judy,
> I've been dealing with this for over 10 years! The steroids can help a great deal, but not without their temporary weird side-effects. Keep the positive waves going and visualize what you want.
> It is a strange disease that can whack you pretty good at times but you are not alone! There is a large support community out there if you want it--along with lots and lots of educational material.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Scott. Its kinda amazing how many of us there reaaly are.... The first is now done...we'll go from here . Don't know where we're going but we ARE on our way....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Judy,
> I've been dealing with this for over 10 years! The steroids can help a great deal, but not without their temporary weird side-effects. Keep the positive waves going and visualize what you want.
> It is a strange disease that can whack you pretty good at times but you are not alone! There is a large support community out there if you want it--along with lots and lots of educational material.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Scott. Its kinda amazing how many of us there reaaly are.... The first is now done...we'll go from here . Don't know where we're going but we ARE on our way....
[/quote]

Judi, No matter where the road takes you, whether it be the high road, the low road, the dark path through the forest or the one through the Highland feild, you'll always have someone sharing the road with you. You won't ever be alone.

....After a while you may want to me alone.....I mean even I can only take so much of me and then I have to leave! 

Eric


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Judi,

Good luck through all of this, fellow Tundra owner! Those steroids are pretty high-dose and can make you kinda loopy for a while. Kinda nice though when all the other (and I mean ALL) aches and pains go away for a while as an added bonus. Unfortunately, those come back pretty quickly.

I imagine the doc has you on Solu-Medrol, probably 500mg or 1gram doses for 3-5 days? Hopefully you'll see some benefit, or they'll start talking about other drugs like IVIG and Remicade. Those can be a bit more difficult to tolerate, and ho-boy are they expensive!

If you have any questions about the meds, feel free to give this left-coaster a holler. I'll do what I can to help see you through this!

Chin up !!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Judi,

We're very sorry to hear of the diagnosis. Thoughts and prayers for both of you! Of course keep us updated and let any of us know if we can help! It looks like several with first hand experience are already helping out. Take care!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Judi,

I know the diagnosis of MS wasn't what you wanted to hear.
Since I heard the news, I just didn't have any words...
I have been watching and reading responses from fellow Outbackers, and I must say that I am so proud to be a part of this group.
Eric, you are amazing and I'm so glad that you live close to wolfie and are able to support her and Kath with your friendship and the occasional chore.

Hang in there Judi! It sounds like you have a great doctor, but most of all, you have a support group like no other...US!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Judi,
> 
> I know the diagnosis of MS wasn't what you wanted to hear.
> Since I heard the news, I just didn't have any words...
> ...


 Thanks! But I am not amazing. Just a friend!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In church, they asked 'How many friends do you have that would not get upset if you called them at 3 am for help when you really need it' Its a special friend to have and more so, to be that type of friend to someone else. Eric, you are that type of person.

Wolfie, you are in my prayers.

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Judi,
> 
> I know the diagnosis of MS wasn't what you wanted to hear.
> Since I heard the news, I just didn't have any words...
> ...


 Thanks! But I am not amazing. Just a friend!
[/quote]
This is not the time to argure Eric! YOU ARE AN AMAZING FRIEND FOR JUDI! now zip it and accept it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> In church, they asked 'How many friends do you have that would not get upset if you called them at 3 am for help when you really need it' Its a special friend to have and more so, to be that type of friend to someone else. Eric, you are that type of person.
> 
> Wolfie, you are in my prayers.
> 
> John


I agree with John, Judi and Kathy are blessed to have Eric as a friend and neighbor. I am* sure *Judi won't abuse his friendship and willingness to help by turning on the Staff light to get Eric to come over and get her a beer!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Wolfie - very sorry to hear about the diagnosis. Know that you have warm wishes coming your way from West Texas! Our prayers go to you and your doctors.

-CC


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Judi,
> 
> Good luck through all of this, fellow Tundra owner! Those steroids are pretty high-dose and can make you kinda loopy for a while. Kinda nice though when all the other (and I mean ALL) aches and pains go away for a while as an added bonus. Unfortunately, those come back pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


Yup. 1g of Solu-Medrol for 3 days, Don't see any results yet...but only now (yes, as I type) having the 2nd one,,,but today is the 1st day in a week that I haven't slept most of the day.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> In church, they asked 'How many friends do you have that would not get upset if you called them at 3 am for help when you really need it' Its a special friend to have and more so, to be that type of friend to someone else. Eric, you are that type of person.
> 
> Wolfie, you are in my prayers.
> 
> John


I agree with John, Judi and Kathy are blessed to have Eric as a friend and neighbor. I am* sure *Judi won't abuse his friendship and willingness to help by turning on the Staff light to get Eric to come over and get her a beer!







[/quote]

John & Tawnya are both absolutely right (and Eric, there IS no point in arguing). Having an Outbacker living SOOOO near...and then to have that Outbacker be Eric....is, indeed, a blessing!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Judi,
> 
> Good luck through all of this, fellow Tundra owner! Those steroids are pretty high-dose and can make you kinda loopy for a while. Kinda nice though when all the other (and I mean ALL) aches and pains go away for a while as an added bonus. Unfortunately, those come back pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


Yup. 1g of Solu-Medrol for 3 days, Don't see any results yet...but only now (yes, as I type) having the 2nd one,,,but today is the 1st day in a week that I haven't slept most of the day.

[/quote]
I first read 1g as 1 GALLON.







I had to re-read after I about fell over. Ok. 1g on day 2 , your are two thirds done with this round!








Good news that you didn't sleep all day, that's one step in the right direction


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The IV takes about 45 min ... so, um ... it feels like it must be at least a GALLON!

Actually, I don't seem to be having any side effects (but maybe some benefits!). Must be all the good Outbacker-energy coming this way!!! No insomnia is good







but, these days, a little bit of "loopy" wouldn't be such a bad thing.







This morning, at least, I feel reasonably good. The symptoms seem to be rolled back to about 2 weeks ago, when they 1st flared. Tonight is the 3rd & final IV. 2 days with nothing then Friday we have a phone conf. with the Neuro to decide about going back to work. I don't actually see the Neuro again until 11/26. I guess I go that time (from tomorrow to 11/26) w/out any treatment. I guess that's how _he_ tells what I really need and how much...but I'm not sure_ I_ like those prospects.

One Day At A Time.....


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Judi,

I don't post every day, but the prayers are going AT LEAST onece a day, usually more than once for you and Kathy. Prayers for your healing, and strength for both of you, and all others who love you.

Am also praying for the doctors to have wisdom in your treatment.

Hugs are being sent your way.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> The IV takes about 45 min ... so, um ... it feels like it must be at least a GALLON!
> 
> One Day At A Time.....


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Judi,

We haven't gotten a chance to cross paths as of yet, but we will do our best this coming season to fix that.

I'm at a loss for what to say, other than everything a lot of others have said. Take care of yourselves, try to keep the mental side positive and the physical side as in shape as possible. Realize this is still life and even in normal life, (not that I would ever claim to know anything whatsoever about being normal!)







it is a roller coaster, as you go though with your doctors you will more than likely see and feel the peaks and valleys, they may be bigger, or they may be smaller. Just realize that you two can face it together, and there are a whole bunch of others from near and far, and yes even those whom you couldn't pick out of a pig roast lineup that are lined up and ready to pitch in if needed.

For now, you are in our prayers to find peace within, for only favorable reactions to the drugs the doctors are treating you with. For your doctors we are praying that they are wise and knowledgeable beyond belief and that someone out there of the many brilliant people working to slay this dragon, comes up with the answer(s) that are needed. And for Kathy, we pray for her to have the extra strength to pass to you when and if you need it.

Well I guess I wasn't at such a loss after all.









Be well, be strong, and take care.
Carl


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Judy,
Around the second and third day of the IV I could not sleep for very long at all. Tons of energy!! I remember clearly one morning around 3AM cleaning the top of the clothes washer because it had that soap gunk build up..then it was on to that next project. One time it was around Veterans Day and I got to watch lots of really old war movies at all hours of the morning. Trying not to annoy your significant other is kind of a chore, but it is only temporary.
You will finally crash when weaning off of the big guns (IV's) though. Be ready to sleep a bit!

Positve waves coming your way!
Scott


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just checking in to let you know I have still been keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. Was out of town a few days about/with Jimmy, and just checking back in on you. Seems like you've gotten good results from the IVs, and, hopefully, the results will last. Take care and keep us all posted!!
Darlene


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks EVERYBODY!!!!

It would seem that maybe MAYBE the power of the Outbackers is having an effect. That's not really a surprise...but the following sure is....

Out of the blue, I received a new Lab Order from the Neuro's office yesterday. They say (today) that the test is to _*MAYBE*_ change the diagnosis to a "Vitamin B/12 Deficiency". They aren't terribly hopeful, but this apparently has many of the same signs/symptoms ... including the 15y/o Optic stuff. Although the 1st B/12 test came back in the "normal" range...it is low. Because he's being very thorough, he's looking at this seriously! Now they want to know why the low/normal reading. An interesting turn of events....and, obviously, a result we would be THRILLED with.

PLEASE keep sending any spare good thoughts !!!! Seems to be alot of us in need, right now...so, please do spread those prayers around. I'll certainly keep you posted


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wolfie,

That IS certainly an interesting turn of events.

Heres hoping and praying that all this MS stuff is history. B-12 deficiency is much easier to deal with.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OMG Judi!

Forget spare good thoughts, you've got all that I have...I'll be praying for a misdiagnosis with every ounce of my being!!

Hang in there and let us know THE MINUTE you hear anything!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow, Judi! That would be REALLY great news!
We will keep all our fingers, toes and limbs crossed that ultimately the diagnosis will be that simple.

Very VERY Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Still praying and sending good thoughts your way.......... Laura


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks EVERYBODY!!!!
> 
> It would seem that maybe MAYBE the power of the Outbackers is having an effect. That's not really a surprise...but the following sure is....
> 
> ...


You have every single one of my spare thoughts to the point my head hurts!














You don't know how much I do think about you and Kathy but I can muster up some more!
How interesting and although they are not sounding overly optimistic it is still an interesting turn or twist.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

UPDATE (not a great one...but an update, none the less)

_IF_ there is, in fact, a Vit. B-12 deficiency, it would be in addition to, not instesad of, the MS. The diagnosis will not be reversed (the 2nd MRI has now also confirmed this







) It is what it is......guess otherwise was too much to hope for.

Thanks everyone. Your support and kind spirits have been incredible and have certainly carried me/us these past 2 weeks.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> UPDATE (not a great one...but an update, none the less)
> 
> _IF_ there is, in fact, a Vit. B-12 deficiency, it would be in addition to, not instesad of, the MS. The diagnosis will not be reversed (the 2nd MRI has now also confirmed this
> 
> ...


Judy, Judy, Judy....

I'll bet that you will learn to truly LIVE with this, and not allow it to stop you. Only knowing you from the forum, it appears that your greatest strength is within you, and has little to do with neurons...

Bob


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

HANG IN THERE!!!!!!
Prayers comimg your way 
Willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Judi,

So sorry to hear about the confirmation. But as Bob said, you WILL learn to LIVE with this. The Outbackers energy keeps flowing!








Hang in there friend.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, Judy,

I haven't been on the forum in a while but reading this thread was like riding a roller coaster. I can't imagine how the ride has been for you all! I'm so touched by all of the kind words from your friends & fellow Outbackers.
While we've never met, we almost feel like we know you.









Stay strong and know there are more prayers & positive vibes coming your all's way every day!
Tammy


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

It is essential to know what it is to ensure the correct treatment. I'm so impressed that your doctor continues to test after an initial diagnosis. Both the diagnosis and the commitment are blessings. Prayers will continue for you, my as yet unmet friend.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Judi & Kath,

I continue to storm Heaven with my prayers for you both. I hope your days are getting better since the steroid therapy & you are finding your strength again. One day at a time is all you can do. Keep those Chins Up my friends.
You are truly Loved by many and with Love comes Miracles.

Tami


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...hmmmm.....well I've been reading with hopes and prayers, I KNOW you'll be fine....I know for me, having family and friends work through MS, I've realized that "fine" is a relative term, dependent on perspective







. Thank goodness for Outbackers, as a lot of us have experienced, the support of this group IS amazing. Take care!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

FINALLY and at last. I am pleased to show you all the absolutely fabulous flowers which have graced Wolfwood for several weeks (and which we are still very much enjoying!!) Hope they bring you as much joy! http://www.shutterfly.com/view/slideshow.jsp

Thank you!

Judi


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> FINALLY and at last. I am pleased to show you all the absolutely fabulous flowers which have graced Wolfwood for several weeks (and which we are still very much enjoying!!) Hope they bring you as much joy! http://www.shutterfly.com/view/slideshow.jsp
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Judi


Try again dear, with a link that works.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Katrina said:


> FINALLY and at last. I am pleased to show you all the absolutely fabulous flowers which have graced Wolfwood for several weeks (and which we are still very much enjoying!!) Hope they bring you as much joy! http://www.shutterfly.com/view/slideshow.jsp
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Judi


Try again dear, with a link that works.
[/quote]
Hmmmm. There must be greebles living in Shutterfly. Worked when I posted it - didn't work just now when I checked again...then, just before "fixing" it...I checked it again....and donnchaknow! It worked! Hmmmmmm.







I'll keep an eye on this 'cuz I sure do want you all to see these beautiful flowers!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Judi - all my thoughts and prayers go out to you and Kathy. Keep your chin held high!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*UPDATE:*

Well, I haven't mentioned any of this here for while 'cuz - well - there just hasn't been anything new to say, but now we've moved into the next phase and I figured I'd update my friends who, knowingly or not, have been a HUGE PART OF EVERY SINGLE DAY IN THE LIFE OF WOLFWOOD over the last 4 months!

We recently got some news that we're trying to meeting head on but doing so with rather mixed emotions. Actually - it feels a little like we're living in the Twilight Zone, at times, and I figured if I actually say this "out loud" enough times it's bound to become "real" at some point - right? <MANY MANY special thanks to those of you who I have tried this approach out on, already.>

Well. Here goes. It's hard to believe, but I've now been away from work for 4 months - yeah, I left on Nov 7th. The world has certainly changed in that time and I have seen my PCP monthly to re-evaluate everything, including my return to my job. We saw the PCP this past week and <story shortened> she doesn't see any likelihood of me going back to work - not this job, anyway (ever) - and likely not ANY job for many months to come. My employer has been VERY supportive and doesn't yet know about this recent determination. I'll meet with some advisers next week to figure out my options, what I really am entitled to (and what I'm not) and whether it is best to let them 'release' me or for me to leave. Then we go from there. Its been a rough week to say the least and its gonna take awhile to come to grips with NOT doing what I do. I've been an International Negotiator for close to 20yrs - - its just part of who I am.

Financially, we'll be ok. We're both old enough & smart enough to have done some pre-planning and, thankfully, my company has a great STD/LTD policy and a large chunk of my pre-disability (a word I've come to hate!) income will be covered 'till I'm 65. SSDI & Medicare are there, too, tho' we know nothing about them...and thanks to recent NH legislation, I can be added to Kathy's insurance policies at work, too. In some ways, I'll be VERY happy to NOT be working (isn't that everybody's dream?)...I just wasn't psychologically prep'd for "Early Retirement" at 50. Guess I better get there, tho...huh?

Thanks for letting me vent....









Thanks so much for all of your support and the daily laughter! You are all such an important part of my ability to "fight the good fight".

There - I said it. Hard to believe. In fact - its all kinda surreal right now.

And as we walked out of the PCP's office - my cell phone rang. Seems I have sold my 1st 3 photos - THAT MORNING!!!! I really DO believe that everything happens for a reason - but does it have to be so damn blatant and hard-nosed about it all???? !

I never did like roller-coasters


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the update Wolfie. Friends and family can make a difference every day of one s life.

We re hear for the venting as well as the good things.

John


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You are always in my thoughts & prayers. 









Now is the time for you to really blossom in the field that you were REALLY meant for ...
*Photography.*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oh Judy,

I can only imagine how difficult it was for you to hear that news from your doctor. I guess it will just take time for you to come to grips with being labeled as an early retiree. Just know that we are here for you and will continue to send our prayers, love and support to you and Kathy.

Congratulations on the sale of your photographs! That is a major accomplishment and a huge confirmation on your abilities as a fine photographer









Keep your spirits up and don't ever hesitate to vent...Always remember that we're just a keyboard or phone call away


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Judi.
Words can't express how sorry I am to hear your latest news. However, you're doing the right thing to just "shout it out to the world" until you can "whisper" it to yourself and tolerate the word "disabled".
Having been down that road of unexpected, unwanted "early retirement", I personally know what you are feeling in some ways. I've always believed that we weren't meant to understand "why" some things happen, but there is a reason. I know my disability has allowed me to be there for others that had no one else BUT me to be at their side, so I feel that's reason enough.
It's important to remember that you are not alone in this......you have support here. You are also very lucky to have Kathy to stand by you in every way, and to have pre-planned for the unexpected. At least you don't have the financial end to worry about.
Congratulations on the sale of THREE (count 'em)........THREE photos!!!! That's fantabulous!! You ARE an excellent photographer, and you pictures share things with those that would never be able to experience them, otherwise. Maybe that's the "new" side of your life that is your "reason".
God Bless!
Darlene


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Hang in there.... just remember when one door closes another one opens to a new adventure and it sounds like your new adventure may include something that you love to do! We are all pulling for you!

Shannon


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Judi,

I was going to PM you Thursday for an update but computer issues that night, then family issues yesterday, disallowed it.

I think everyone here has summed up what I would say except that I hope you will look hopefully and joyfully to your new future of being available to others, not just in sharing your gift of photography, but in sharing your gifts of humor, empathy and the ability to see joy in all God's creatures great and small, including people. You're such a special person. This is just a new page in your life.

Take care of yourself and, when that is not possible, let others take care of you, as you take care of others everyday in some way through your sharing. There are many, who are not so articulate and secure as to expose their vulnerabilities to others who gain from your "venting." Keep on sharing and we'll keep on supporting you in spirit and in prayer.

God bless you and Kathy on your new journey and congratulations on the sale of your awesome photography!

Hugs!

Laura


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Supermom and Outbackerman are keeping an eye out for you Wolfster! Just flick the switch and Outbackerman is there!!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

nonny said:


> Judi,
> 
> I was going to PM you Thursday for an update but computer issues that night, then family issues yesterday, disallowed it.
> 
> ...


Nonny, you said everything I wanted to say, but much more eloquently! So I'll just say...yeah, what she said

Wolfie,

We're here for you always! Hugs and Happy thoughts from CT!


----------

